# Mozilla Thunderbird

## m1chael

Mozilla Thunderbird не хочет автоматом определять кодировку. Хотя в Auto-detect стоит Russian, все равно одни письма показывает нормально а другие (видимо в другой кодировке) - нет. Приходится вручную переходить с одной кодировки на другую.

----------

## f0rk

Знакомый баг. Тандербёд видит нормально только те письма, чья кодировка совпадает с той, что стоит в настройках папки...

Все настройки облазил - не нашел как исправить, поэтому перешел на kmail...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *m1chael wrote:*   

> Приходится вручную переходить с одной кодировки на другую.

 

Сочувствую. Как был буревествник поделкой так и остался. 

Переходи на Evolution или что тебе ближе.

----------

## ZByte

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *m1chael wrote:*   Приходится вручную переходить с одной кодировки на другую. 
> 
> Сочувствую. Как был буревествник поделкой так и остался.

 

Стоп, стоп!   :Exclamation: 

Нормально трандер работает и кодировки определяет тоже. Тут главное его настроить нормально. Ты может поставил не правильную кодировку для писем, в которых кодировка не прописана?

----------

## m1chael

 *ZByte wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*    *m1chael wrote:*   Приходится вручную переходить с одной кодировки на другую. 
> 
> Сочувствую. Как был буревествник поделкой так и остался. 
> 
> Стоп, стоп!  
> ...

 

Подскажи, пожалуйста, где смотреть. 

Под виндой так и настраивать ниче в ней не надо. Работает без вопросов.

----------

## m1chael

 *m1chael wrote:*   

>  *ZByte wrote:*    *Laitr Keiows wrote:*    *m1chael wrote:*   Приходится вручную переходить с одной кодировки на другую. 
> 
> Сочувствую. Как был буревествник поделкой так и остался. 
> 
> Стоп, стоп!  
> ...

 

Я нашел. В свойствах папки есть галка "Применять кодировку по умолчанию ко всем письмам (индивидуальные настройки для каждого письма и автодетект будут игнорироваться)". Эту галку надо просто убрать.

----------

